# Orchid mantis only hanging with 2 legs



## karakara (Oct 31, 2022)

She also has a big poop, but drinking and eating fine. 

Pic


----------



## agent A (Oct 31, 2022)

he (it is male) is bloated


----------



## karakara (Oct 31, 2022)

No, she is a female. Bright green collar. She hasn't eaten any huge meal, what course of action should I take?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2022)

I think a little spray of water is all.


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2022)

karakara said:


> No, she is a female. Bright green collar. She hasn't eaten any huge meal, what course of action should I take?


I've seen males with green collars. There's very little to those hindlegs and the wingbuds are really big for such a small nymph. I'm sticking to male until you show a good view of the abdomen
I could be wrong, mind you, and I don't have a good reference for the size of the animal
in any case, the animal doesn't look very healthy. What are the parameters you're keeping it at?


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 1, 2022)

What are you feeding it? Maybe something she ate made her sick.


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2022)

happy1892 said:


> What are you feeding it? Maybe something she ate made her sick.


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 1, 2022)

agent A said:


>



Haha. I heard water is poisonous, too. It is just that you need a lot of water to be poisoned.


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2022)

happy1892 said:


> Haha. I heard water is poisonous, too. It is just that you need a lot of water to be poisoned.


oxygen is toxic to most biological processes


----------

